# Colt Anaconda



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I just recently found out they are remaking the Anaconda now. 6" and 8". Been so worried about feeding what I got must have missed it. Quite a few reviews on you tube as well. I was about ready to get the python when everything started going crazy. Now one more to add to the list.


----------

